# What Are You Doing As A Senior To Remain Independent?



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2012)

It's unfortunate, but of course there will be some of us with serious illnesses that mandate care from others as we age.  Either family or outside assistance with cleaning, cooking, personal needs, etc. may be necessary.

I'm trying to stay mobile and exercise daily, to avoid having excessive physical problems in my old age.  Walking every day outside,  is something that I feel is helping my joints and state of mind.  Are you also thinking ahead, and doing anything particular to stay in shape and remain independent? nthego:


----------



## TWHRider (Oct 14, 2012)

We have 22 acres and four horses, so we keep really busy.  The only thing we have had to hire are the TWO young men who took MY place throwing hay, when it's time to put hay up; and I do remind Mr. TWHRider that it took two young men to replace Little Ole Me - lollol.  I really hate cowing down but I have Grade III Spondolothesis (sp?) and have reached a point of "no choice".

 I have also grudgingly handed over the trimming of three of my four horses to somebody else and I don't ride anymore (one of the young men that tosses hay for us is a farrier - lol.  I do, however, handle/play with my horses at least three hours every day, so they are far from neglected.  I probably have the only four horses in the county the vet can walk up to in the pasture and give them their physicals (including checking teeth) without putting halters on anyone --- for which he is very thankful.

If it weren't for the horses, I probably would have settled into the recliner long ago but horses have been part of my life since I was born and I don't know life without them - lol lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2012)

I bet you DO keep busy, and I believe you've always been a hard (and passionate) worker with your horses...gotta feel good about needing two young fellas to do your job.


----------



## Elzee (Oct 26, 2012)

My husband and I moved to a small apartment on the ground floor. We plan to stay here for many years to come. It is well maintained, so we have been very pleased to be here. So, this helps us keep independent as we no longer have to worry about maintaining a house. Because we used to do all our repair and yard work, it almost feels like we are living in assistant living, (lol) although this apartment complex has people of all ages living here.  

What really think helps us to keep independent (and young) is doing volunteer work. I think helping others helps to keep our minds alert, gives us a good attitude and a feeling of well being. Also, we can make a positive and inspiring difference, no matter what age we are. 

I knew a lady who was 90 when she passed away in her nursing home, and she knitted for charity until the day she died. In fact, she died with her last knitting project in her hands. Even though she was very frail and no longer so independent, she was independent in her spirit and ability to be able to give and support others.


----------



## loriann (Oct 27, 2012)

My daughter comes over to help me clean sometimes. My neighbor helps me out with my lawn and my grandkids come over to take my car to go get it washed every two weeks. Im fortunate that my main family lives not too far away from me and that they dont mind helping me out every once in awhile.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2012)

Elzee said:


> I knew a lady who was 90 when she passed away in her nursing home, and she knitted for charity until the day she died. In fact, she died with her last knitting project in her hands. Even though she was very frail and no longer so independent, she was independent in her spirit and ability to be able to give and support others.



Very inspiratonal story! :love_heart:


----------



## teamrose (Nov 2, 2012)

Luckily I'm still able to drive. My car is a great part of my independence. I just don't know what I'd do once I'm no longer able to go whenever I please.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 8, 2012)

_I admire ,greatly, the woman who was placed in  the nursing home....who just kept knitting!  It is my intention, also,  to "keep on truckin" til I drop......and sort of  "go down with my boots on"....but for me to be able to do this, I don't think I could ever be placed in a nursing home.......? So I plan to make it very hard  for anyone to find me who thinks that is the way for me to go?  I just need a chance to "DROP"  on my own...I won't be a bother.....I just need my space....I'm going to figure out a plan in advance, I think , instead of just waiting and "seeing what happens"...as without taking a few "proactive precautions" WE DO KNOW WHAT HAPPENS!_


----------



## teamrose (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you have close family? If so, they will probably want you to live with them. If you don't it will be much easier to stay out of a nursing home, especially if you have your own home. 

I've thought of going to one of those places like John Knox Village. This place you can have your own home, then when and if you need help you can have someone come in to give you meds, and food is served in the campus restaurant. Once you can't live alone they have residences on the property where you get assisted living. Finally, when you are totally unable to care for yourself, they have a nursing home.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope if I ever get to the point where I have dementia - I mean, worse than I already _do_ - that I can get a spot in one of these Dementiavilles 

Dutch Village Doubles as Nursing Home

Switzerland's "Dementiaville" Designed to Mirror the Past


These are entire towns that exist solely to create the illusion of another time and place and include such niceties as movie theaters and restaurants, all of the employees of which are skilled healthcare providers. 

Amazing! It's like _The Truman Show_ come to life!


----------



## Ginger (Nov 9, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> I hope if I ever get to the point where I have dementia - I mean, worse than I already _do_ - that I can get a spot in one of these Dementiavilles
> 
> Dutch Village Doubles as Nursing Home
> 
> ...



Hey!

I did check this all out and think it is so wonderful that they are coming up with such "thoughtful ways" of providing care!!!!!!  I am glad to know about all of this.....I am also wondering if , in general, there is more consideration for the "aging' population in foreign countries.....?  I've heard that America isn't the best for a lot of family stuff.........don't even get me started about child care!


----------



## Ginger (Nov 9, 2012)

teamrose said:


> Do you have close family? If so, they will probably want you to live with them. If you don't it will be much easier to stay out of a nursing home, especially if you have your own home.
> 
> I've thought of going to one of those places like John Knox Village. This place you can have your own home, then when and if you need help you can have someone come in to give you meds, and food is served in the campus restaurant. Once you can't live alone they have residences on the property where you get assisted living. Finally, when you are totally unable to care for yourself, they have a nursing home.



Thanks for your thoughtful answer.... It all sounds good... but there can be a lot of "hitches" that keep us from having the perfect "outcome" in the end! In an "ideal world" this would all be great, but  I never was able to enjoy a totally "conventional life".......i.e. a lot of family problems  and though I do enjoy ( and own) my own home, I could never afford the type of care that you are describing.  It doesn't even feel like it would be a good fit for my little unconventional, "free spirit"........ maybe? There will be the right way for me, it just hasn't "come into view", yet?    Thanks for your thoughts!:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 10, 2012)

Ginger said:


> Hey!
> 
> I did check this all out and think it is so wonderful that they are coming up with such "thoughtful ways" of providing care!!!!!!  I am glad to know about all of this.....I am also wondering if , in general, there is more consideration for the "aging' population in foreign countries.....?  I've heard that America isn't the best for a lot of family stuff.........don't even get me started about child care!



The one drawback is that they're VERY expensive, even when compared to the high costs in general of nursing homes, so as always quality of life is still determined by the depth of one's pockets even in old age.

As for my own plans - well, the doors have the triple locks, the windows have the bars and the .50 caliber is finally embedded in the livingroom floor, so I don't think there will be any problems when they come to take me away. I, like you, have lived an unconventional life - I can't see being in one of these homes. I'd rather wander into the woods when it's my time, pour a few bottles of honey over me and call out to the bears.


----------



## teamrose (Nov 10, 2012)

As long as they have drugs I won't be pulling the plug on myself. Suicide is a mortal sin. Whether you believe in the hereafter or not, I don't want to take any chances. The trick is to get into an excellent nursing home before you run out of money. Then once the money is gone, they are not allowed to put you out. Although the best trick is to exercise and eat well so you can avoid assisted care ever.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 10, 2012)

teamrose said:


> As long as they have drugs I won't be pulling the plug on myself. Suicide is a mortal sin. Whether you believe in the hereafter or not, I don't want to take any chances. The trick is to get into an excellent nursing home before you run out of money. Then once the money is gone, they are not allowed to put you out. Although the best trick is to exercise and eat well so you can avoid assisted care ever.



The trick is just finding the quote unquote "EXCELLENT NURSING HOME"?  I'm listening Teamrose.......?   As  I am not so sure  that I want to give myself to the BEES PLEASE!!     MERCY!!!!!:indecisiveness:


----------

